# Bindings coming loose too easily



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have a pair of Union Forces that seem to come loose very easily. The screws that came with the bindings were too short to contact the threads in my board, so the company sent me longer screws (that are actually made for Capita bindings). 

These longer screws work perfectly and my binding is very tight. However, within an hour or so, the screws loosen up to the point where I'm getting a good 5-degrees of rotation on the bindings. The bindings start to feel so insecure (even some lifting off the board) I have to stop and tighten the screws. So throughout one day on the slopes, I have to tighten bindings 3-4 times. There's going to be a day where I hop on a lift and the board separates from the binding...I'd like to fix the problem before that happens =)

So what can I do to remedy this? The screws are screwed in very tight so it doesn't seem like the screws are too long. 

Thanks!


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

try getting some long enough screws and then put some thread lock on em and that will be that, they will never some loose again, unless of course you loosen them. It is called Locktite, get the blue stuff, not the red locktite, the red is permanent, and you don't want that. the thread lock you can get a any hardware store, lowes, home depot, ace etc...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## rustyb99 (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought that locktite wasnt good for your board. I forget where i read it though


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

It can eat the topsheet and or baseplate, and in my opinion there is no reason to use loctite for snowboards I've owned around 9 or 10 diff boards, never had to use it once. Get a long handled screw driver, and crank those screws down. If you're really having troubles, and you decide to use it, just use a tiny tiny amount, if any seeps out you used too much.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Really? It can eat the topsheet and base plate? :O most of the screws on my bindings definitely came with the threadlock stuff on 'em


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes but you're talking about pre-addition to the screw, I've gotten those before but its not a liquid when its recieved. Alot of people think more is better, that ends up causing a problem.

Loctite has eaten paint on my motorcycle fairings, so just be careful if you're going to use it.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

loctite causes heat and it may cause delamination...that is prob what u read up on. 

Go to the ski shop and ask for new screws with the factory loctite on it. if ur bindings r still loosening, then check if u havent cross threaded the threads in the board...if thats the case then ur ffffff......dddd


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

I have same problem with my forces on evo-r. I think i solved that problem with tighten screws as much as i can but still they loose after a bit more time. Now i bought some glue , tomorrow im going to mountain for week , ill tell u how is going.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

unions get loose. its a way of life with unions.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I never had a problem with mine. Once tightened they stay put. Just make sure you get them tight enough and they will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Zany said:


> I have same problem with my forces on evo-r. I think i solved that problem with tighten screws as much as i can but still they loose after a bit more time. Now i bought some glue , tomorrow im going to mountain for week , ill tell u how is going.





i had the same prob the first day with the same set up...forces on a '10 evo...i stoped riding and really tightened them down...it was the first day on the new set up but it has got a bit loser since.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone. The screws that came with the Forces has a blue Locktite on them. The longer screws they sent me (from Capita) had a similar greenish coat on them. It's really weird because I tighten them very tight and they feel very secure, but they quickly loosen to the point where you no longer feel solidly strapped in.

The longer screws are only around 3mm longer than the ones that came with the Forces. The extra 3mm is exactly what I need to get the screw to touch the threads on the board without really having to put pressure on it. Once the threads are reached, I can tighten it. Perhaps if I can try to force the original (shorter) screws in and get it to touch the threads, I can screw them down tight and the tension on the screw will hold it in place.

Well, thankfully the Forces have a cover over the screws or else I would have lost at least 6 screws on the mountain my first day out.

I've read reviews that said the screws come loose, but I figured they meant the screws that hold the parts of the bindings together, not the screws that hold the bindings to the board.

I've ridden crappy rental boards 5-6 times and have never had anything come loose...strange that I'm having so much trouble with my own setup.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Browsing around online, it looks like using teflon tape is a good alternative to Loctite. I might try that route since Loctite seems to be a bit controversial. I'll give those longer screws another try, but this time will wrap a couple layers of teflon tape around the threads.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Just got back from Tahoe and my bindings are still firmly in place after two days on the slopes. Thanks for the suggestions, everyone.

I ended up wrapping about 1" of teflon tape to each screw thread and screwing them down as tight as I could. I then stored the board in the cold room at work (4 degrees Celsius) for a few hours to get all the metal to shrink as much as they would if I were actually in the snow on a cold day. I then tried to screw each screw in tighter and found that I could get 2-3 more turns out of each screw after they've been chilled.

So basically, the solution is to use some Teflon tape and to tighten the screws in the cold to account for the shrinking of the metal when it gets cold.

The problem seems to be fixed, so I thought I'd close out the thread with what worked for me so others with the same problem can find it.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

Riding a 2010 revolver-r with forces on it and not having this problem.

When I first installed the binding, it had to press down on it to get the screws to touch the inserts and be able to tighten them in. After a day out they do "loosen" slightly but not any more than usual (because of the vibrations I imagine) and I definitely wasn't able to shake the bindings side ways.

Odd, hope it doesn't start happening.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

For the OP, just curious on what type of board you have is it a Capita board? Reason I'm asking is I just noticed that my Forces shifted on my Horroscope, I also tried my contacts and the same thing happened. So i tried the bindings on another board and I had no issues. So this lead me to believe that its the slick topsheet on the board. What I used to fix this was I cleaned the topsheet by the inserts and rubbed some Wacky Tacky, this is made from POM POM which is a sticky type wax (like what you would use on a surfboard).


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

electric drill?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Its an issue with the boards. Been riding forces for a few years now on several boards and it only had slip issues on my Nitro T1...I think it was an insert problem and ended up using new bolts with loctite. Problem solved. And the loctite didnt eat my board.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Clear nail polish. Cheaper and safer than loctite, won't void your warranty... a little acetone will get rid of the evidence.


----------

